# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Moss ID

## Lija

These were labeled as terrarium moss 
1.


2.


This one wasnt for sale, it was growing along the top of their plant tanks, very cool looking, dense and very very small, convinced them to share  :Wink:  hope it grows fast, i will attach it to the sides of my waterfall


 Now im looking it looks like dwarf version on the second moss in my pic.

ID please? And needed conditions.

----------


## bill

Yup, they are moss.  :Wink:  it's very difficult to identify  moss because there are so many species and the differences are so subtle.  Sorry  :Frown: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Lija

Right... We shall see i guess. Apparently if moss is coming from canadian nurseries they dont need to label it, only for transborder shipments. Oh well.

----------

